# Tax options - UK taxpayer moving to Dubai



## Ujxb112 (Dec 28, 2013)

I am moving to Dubai and have 2 options. To stay as a Uk tax payer or move to a local contract. Does anybody have any experience of staying on a uk tax contract then claiming the tax back?


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm pretty confident that if you got paid in the UK, the income would be deemed earned in the UK and you would have to pay UK taxes on it.

But to be safe, consult a tax lawyer. You might even get your employer to pay for that as part of the package. (Mine did, but then I work for a large corporation who relocate people so often they have a special team to deal with just that.)


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Ujxb112,

If you are leaving to work abroad under a contract of employment for at least a whole tax year and as long as your individual circumstances meet the criteria to be classed as non UK resident for tax purposes your Employer will apply a NT (no tax) tax coding to your salary meaning that your salary will be paid to you tax free. 

When the above is applicable you can remain on a UK contract of employment and still have your salary credited to your UK bank account if you wish as you will only be liable for UK tax on any interest paid on your UK bank account.


----------

